# Pakistani University That Best Prepares For PLAB



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a pre-medical student waiting to get admitted into the university. I want to continue my higher studies in UK and I really need an advice as to which university should I choose that would best prepare me for PLAB? The Punjab government medical colleges (I would most probably get into RMC...My aggregate is 85.6) or Shifa?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

No university in Pakistan prepares you for any international examination. You will have to prepare yourself. Plus, PLAB isn't a score based exam. You generally need to just pass the two parts of it. Secondly, UK prefers it's own, then EU Medical Graduates and then graduates from countries whose native language is English, more than any other. Graduates from South East Asia are given the least preference for internship positions/post graduate medical education. The only possible way for medical graduates of Pakistan to practice in UK is to do FRCS/FRCP from Pakistan and then, go for fellowship programs in UK (sub specialty training), which are easier to obtain than residency spots and, in the meantime, give their PLABs. It's a long road.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh right. Thanks. The reason why I want to go to UK is not to practice but because I want to be a neurosurgeon and give ST1-8 there. I'm still trying to decide which would be the best way to go about it.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You can train in Pakistan, in surgery. You can give Royal College of Surgeon's FRCS exams after training from Pakistan and, do your fellowship in Neurosurgery from UK and in the meanwhile give your PLABs.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

Shifa prepares their students for foreign examinations (PLAB, STEP etc). Other colleges (esp goverment) don't as they expect you to prepare yourself.

- - - Updated - - -



masterh said:


> UK prefers it's own, then EU Medical Graduates and then graduates from countries whose native language is English, more than any other. Graduates from South East Asia are given the least preference for internship positions/post graduate medical education.


This is true as far as I know.



masterh said:


> The only possible way for medical graduates of Pakistan to practice in UK is to do FRCS/FRCP from Pakistan and then, go for fellowship programs in UK (sub specialty training), which are easier to obtain than residency spots and, in the meantime, give their PLABs. It's a long road.


This is not true. I know a few Pakistani doctor's who cleared PLAB-1 while doing their house job, cleared PLAB-2 in Manchester and successfully got into various programs in the UK. That said, I do know of 2 doctor's who went the route you've outlined above. It's just not the _only_ way to practice in the UK


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shifa nor any other college prepares for any international exam. They encourage, so does every private college. Neither AKU nor Shifa hold preparatory courses. Ask any student, colleges don't hold any preparatory courses. It's against the rules of PMDC. Even in US, colleges don't prepare their students for USMLE neither in UK. Very few low end names maybe.

And, gaining a residency position in UK is the most difficult thing right now for any medical graduate. They don't even have enough positions to cater their own position as of now. UK's own graduates wait for years to land a residency spot.

- - - Updated - - -

Students are more likely to appear in International Exams in colleges where semester or modular system is followed, like Shifa, AKU or DOW. In UHS, it is difficult for students to prepare for international exams because their own exam system is so tough. KEMU's exam system isn't that nerve wrecking so, a lot of them appear in these exams during the cpurse of studies. Alumni associations and guidance also helps. But, it's against the rules of PMDC that a college becomes an export factory and prepares students to go out of the country. Hence, no college prepares. Students themselves prepare.


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

masterh said:


> Shifa nor any other college prepares for any international exam. They encourage, so does every private college. Neither AKU nor Shifa hold preparatory courses. Ask any student, colleges don't hold any preparatory courses. It's against the rules of PMDC. Even in US, colleges don't prepare their students for USMLE neither in UK. Very few low end names maybe.


Technically, you're right. No college anywhere has an _official_ prep program. At Shifa (and this may be the case at other colleges, I don't know) they go out of their way to help their students pass any exam that they might decide to take, including PLAB. 

And yes gaining a UK residency program is very difficult, but not impossible. Like I've said, I know of a few doctors who graduated from Pakistan and managed to get in said programs in the UK.



On another note, what's DOW and KEMU?


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Dow has announced that it is starting a USMLE Step 1 Prep. course for their students mid/end of October. It costs about Rs. 50,000 and runs for 16 weeks. Classes are held twice a week on weekends for 3 hours on Saturday and Sunday, details are on their website here WELCOME TO DUHS. Not sure if they do the same for MCCEE or PLAB might want to check with them.


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes that's what I'd heard too that they do not officially prepare but the students from Shifa and AKU do graduate better prepared for the international examinations as opposed to those who graduate from UHS.

- - - Updated - - -



apicomb said:


> Technically, you're right. No college anywhere has an _official_ prep program. At Shifa (and this may be the case at other colleges, I don't know) they go out of their way to help their students pass any exam that they might decide to take, including PLAB.
> 
> And yes gaining a UK residency program is very difficult, but not impossible. Like I've said, I know of a few doctors who graduated from Pakistan and managed to get in said programs in the UK.
> 
> ...


Dow is university in Karachi, and KEMU stands for King Edward Medical University.


----------

